
PracticalAI 2.0: A New Platform to Learn ML Using Python, Keras and Tensorflow - davidfoster
https://practicalai.me/
======
mark_l_watson
I chose one of the Colab notebooks and followed through the text and cells on
my phone. Looks well done, nothing that you couldn’t find elsewhere on the web
but here the material is well organized.

------
syntaxing
This is pretty awesome, does anyone have something similar but talking about
data pre-processing explicitly. I always had trouble with this, let it be RNNs
or R-CNNs. It's really hard to figure out how to structure your data if you
want to fine tune/transfer learning the weights for your own data set

------
navbaker
Is there a target date for the “coming soon” stuff under Production ML?

